# Loss of wi-fi connection



## Backspacing (Aug 9, 2009)

Presently I'm getting a message on my Kindle that I have no wi-fi connection, therefore can not access the store.  This has happened a couple of times in the past, and has subsequently come back.

My concern is whether or not this is a Kindle server failure, or an internet problem?  Anybody else experienced it, and know what causes it?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have no wi-fi connection, that is not up to Amazon, that is your local router, or the Kindle itself.


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

My MIL is having the same issue with her kindle.  But her wifi in her house works fine on her laptop.  The kindle's wifi works fine in my house, so no clue what her problem is.  Next time I'm at her house, i'm going to double check that her wifi has the correct password (hoepfully i can figure out what her password is)


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've had that happen a couple of times over the last few days.  When it scans for available networks, it doesn't find any.  And I KNOW my wifi at home is working.  I did a hard reset and it fixed it.  If it keeps happening, I'll give amazon a call.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Backspacing, if your Kindle is telling you it can't find the wi-fi connection then the problem is either the Kindle or the router. If the problem were at Amazon's end you might not be able to access the store, but your Kindle would still 'see' the wi-fi connection.

Is the wi-fi connection you keep losing at home? Do you have anything else at home that connects via that network and is it having the same problem? If you're able to connect to the internet on your laptop/PC etc, then try telling your Kindle to 'forget' the connection and then reconnect it. Have you tried restarting your Kindle? Have you tried using wi-fi somewhere else where you can get access, such as a local McDonalds or Starbucks?


EDIT: I've moved this over to our Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting board, where you may get some more help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Every so often a Kindle can glitch.  Here are things to check before calling Kindle CS. . . .in no particular order except I've put them more or less easiest to hardest.  Try one and if it doesn't fix the issue, try the next one, etc.

On Kindle:  turn off WiFi -- should be the top option in the menu.  Turn it back on.  Sometimes that's all it needs.
On Kindle:  Do a restart -->  menu/settings/menu restart.  That'll reboot the wireless receiver as well.
On Kindle:  go to the settings and find the WiFi connection.  "Forget it".  Then scan for it and re-enter the credentials.*
On your Router:  turn it off and then back on again. . . .and then try the above things.

If none of that works, Linda's suggestion of going somewhere else is a good one. . .to find out if it's just your router that it's on strike against, or if it's any router. 

If it works on another network -- you could get a new router.

Morf may be along in a bit with even more thoughts . . . . he's kind of the WiFi Guru around here. 

*This one assumes it scans and does find wireless networks, just doesn't seem to be able to connect.  I'd guess if it isn't even finding any when you know there are active ones in the area, your receiver has apparently failed and a call to Kindle CS is warranted.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm here, but can't add much at this time to be honest. Work through Ann's suggestions and if you are still having problems post back and let us know exactly what's happening (and what model kindle it is).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My K4 won't connect to wi-fi now.  This is first time I've tried to connect it since I got the K4 update (last week?).  It's also the first time since I've had the K4 that it wouldn't connect.  I even re-entered the password  -- multiple times.  My network shows on the list of networks but it won't connect.

My other devices do connect to it.

I should call Kindle customer service tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti--

sorry to hear about that!

My Kindle updated and then re-connected with no issues. When you updated, did you get the "Your Kindle Is Updated" letter from Amazon? That downloaded immediately after the update. If you got it, then the WiFi problem happened after the update.

Since you say that the WiFi list shows your network, we know that you do not accidentally (or something) have it in "Airplane Mode" and the WiFi on the device is active.

Here's a list of things from Amazon to try:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200690850#password

If that doesn't help, there's always CS:
Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.

I charged it overnight and left wi-fi on (not connected though) and at some point it must have connected and left the document in my menu about it updating.  So all is well with wi-fi on it now.  

I had already updated the software myself and it had shown as 4.1.0, but I guess it was incomplete (yet it showed the airplane mode, which we didn't have before).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Glad to hear it, Marti!

Betsy


----------

